# Need a castnet



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

Ok I am new to this but I have researched a little. What size do I need for the best salt all around that will give me a reasonable chance of catching smaller bait up to 10 inch or thereabouts mullet? I think 3/8 seems to be the norm but correct me if not. Then some say go with 6-8 foot but all I see at Academy is 4'. I know I can order what I need online but I just wanted to check what size y'all are using. Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Start w 3.5' to 4'.....when you get good at throwing it and think you need to then move up.

I use a 4ft and have for 20 years. Had bigger ones....but always went back to 4ft. Hate the bigger ones....


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, I've about drove myself crazy watching videos on casting techniques. Left hand; right hand; over shoulder; in-teeth. If you're starting out 5' is about as big as you want to go. The techniques are easier, you can throw further, and use less energy getting bait.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

sgrem said:


> Start w 3.5' to 4'.....when you get good at throwing it and think you need to then move up.
> 
> I use a 4ft and have for 20 years. Had bigger ones....but always went back to 4ft. Hate the bigger ones....


I second this, but when You can throw it in a full circle to the very end of rope, advance to the next size. I threw 5' myself. Also 7' is the max in Texas.


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks for all the helpful replies. I will start small and practice.


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

Well I settled on what I want. Found the castnet from a dealer in florida. Castnet was $34 and they wanted $28 for shipping. Ha, not going to happen. Anybody know where I can get a decent one with fair shipping? Maybe I just need to go to FTU?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Lagavulin62 said:


> Well I settled on what I want. Found the castnet from a dealer in florida. Castnet was $34 and they wanted $28 for shipping. Ha, not going to happen. Anybody know where I can get a decent one with fair shipping? Maybe I just need to go to FTU?


Marbergers in Seabrook has a good selection of quality cast nets .


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

In the surf a 4' net with 3/8" mesh is a pretty good all around and not too hard to learn on net. And big enough to catch bait in most conditions. 
There are some times in the surf that being able to cast a smaller net for many throws is better than heaving a 6' or 7' that you can barely throw a few times before needing medical help, lol!


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Walmart usually has them up to 6' diam.

Here's the tutorial for dummies.





Can't go wrong. Just make sure to do the swing correctly.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

I've seen that video and a few others. I get the technique as far as spinning it, etc. What is a little confusing is the proper hold, esp when grabbing the lead ends, knowing how much to peel off. I am hoping when I get it(ordered from BP with free shipping) it will become somewhat obvious. If I get good maybe I will post my own video and make clear that part?


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Practice in ur yard before u go to the beach. As the video says, its not rocketscience

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

I've always used a 5' and have about a 60% success rate getting good throws. Sometimes I throw a taco and just hope nobody was watching. 

In my experience, get one that has the lighter weights. After 10+ throws with 1lb per radius, my shoulder was killing me. The lighter ones I've been able to throw much more accurately, further and more tries. Also, I found that holding the weights in one hand and the nut and rope in the water at waist level helped reduce fatigue while I was looking/waiting for the spot I wanted to throw to. If I held it in the ready to throw position while waiting, it killed me after a short time.


----------



## Wet Larry (Aug 3, 2012)

Capt Ozzie Arnold out of Matagorda told me to look at cast net king out of Florida. 

They make one of the best


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

eliris said:


> Practice in ur yard before u go to the beach. As the video says, its not rocketscience
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


True but it's a lot harder standing in navel deep water. :work:


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Exactly why u should practice at home to get the techniq right, before having to deal with the surf as well.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## rayfish (Apr 5, 2006)

Start out throwing 3.5 to 4 foot then move up, Ive been throwing a 5 footer for 35 years and catch plenty of bait shrimp, shad, finger mullet to horse mullet. The best piece of advice I could give is to double the length of rope to the net especially throwing from the bank, then learn how to read the water for bait.


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

I buy small (4 ft) cheap nets because beach conditions are rough on any piece of equipment and I don't want to ruin some expensive handmade net. I rather put my money into reels. Nothing is more valuable than being able to read the water/bait. If you can read the water/bait well, all you need is a 2ft net that you can place accurately.


----------



## Poppycorn (Jul 4, 2017)

In regard to reading the water/bait properly... could someone expand on that, or suggest a video link? Thank you


----------

